# How much Cacl2



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I think my tank may be a bit deficient in calcium. I have 37 gallon 3.5+ wpg power compact/30-35ppm co2/ eco complete dry fertilizers. I heard some where that the fertiliater is wrong with the cacl2 calculation. Is this true? What amount in grams should I add per week to my tank for proper dosing? Thanks.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

The amount of CaCl2 you will need to add depends upon the hydration state of the compound. CaCl2 comes anhydrous(rarely), dihydrous (very common), monohydrous, or hexahydrous. 

To find out your proper dosing, it depends upon who you ask. The PPS folks (like myself) will tell you to keep 20 to 30 ppm of Ca. Get a Ca test kit and find out your current concentration. Like the PPS recommends, I'd double your sample volume to get a more accurate reading. Once you know your concentration, you can dose enough to maintain correct levels. 

Also, if you don't have one already, pick up a GH test kit. With the GH and Ca test kits, you can calculate your magnesium easily.

-Dustin


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*Not sure*

Not sure which kind of cacl2 I have. I ordered the one from greg watson. I would probably go with around 5-10ppm of calcium. But wondering more about the calculation. How much CAcl2 in grams would I need to add dry to a 37 gallon tank to get 10ppm??


----------

